# Computer freezing but not in Safe Mode + BSODs



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

I am using Windows 7 32bit.
So here's the thing.
At first, my computer did not have any problems at all. Flawless. But then my computer started to have many problems, freezing, restarting, blue screen etc So I decided to format it. I deleted EVERYTHING from my C/D drivers. But after I formatted and reinstalled Win7 only the freezing and blue screen came back.
Usually when I turn on my computer after 5-10 minutes it freezes and I can't turn it off using the start button, I have to turn it off with the power button. And also, if I don't turn it off when it's freezing, and I'm waiting 5-7 mins a blue screen will appear with something written. 
But, the problem does not occur in Safe Mode. When I enable Safe Mode with Networking, the problem rarely happens, but the computer did freeze a couple times in Safe Mode but only after 2-3 hours.

BTW, I put it on the Windows Vista/7 Support and I'm sorry if it not the right thread. This is my first time here


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Computer freezing but not in Safe Mode*

Hi - 

Try and run the jcgriff2 BSOD app in normal Windows - BSOD Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

If no-go, run it in Safemode.

Also, run Speccy - http://www.piriform.com/speccy
- "File" | "Publish Snapshot" | Paste the URL into your next post 

I'll move this thread to Windows 7 BSOD/ crashes forum, so no need to create a new thread.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi TheFallen,

If you are able to can you download and install Autoruns and run it. Let it generate all the information (shouldn't take long) then go File>Save and save the AutoRuns.arn file to the desktop. Zip it (right click on the .arn file and select 'send to' and choose 'Compressed zipped folder) and attach it back. Basically want to have a look and see if we can figure out what may be interfering.

Also, Window Key+R and type msconfig and hit OK. 
Under 'Services tab', tick 'Hide all Microsoft Services' and then uncheck the remaining programs and 'Apply'
Then under 'Startup tab' - Uncheck anything not Microsoft related then 'Apply' and OK.

Can you let us know what anti-virus you are running and firewall, also the make/ model and wattage of your PSU.

[Edit] Sorry, John posted at same time.

@TheFallen We will still need the Make/ model and wattage of your PSU though. You can get this information from the sticker attached to it, inside your computer (I am assuming it's a desktop)


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

TheGift73 said:


> Hi TheFallen,
> 
> If you are able to can you download and install Autoruns and run it. Let it generate all the information (shouldn't take long) then go File>Save and save the AutoRuns.arn file to the desktop. Zip it (right click on the .arn file and select 'send to' and choose 'Compressed zipped folder) and attach it back. Basically want to have a look and see if we can figure out what may be interfering.
> 
> ...


I am using ESET Nod32 and I am using the default Windows Firewall.
Do I have to try both of your suggestions or only one?


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Computer freezing but not in Safe Mode*



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Try and run the jcgriff2 BSOD app in normal Windows - BSOD Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista
> 
> ...


What is BSOD?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

BSOD = Blue Screen of Death

It's the blue screen you described with the hexadecimal numbers on it following a crash.

The jcgriff2 BSOD app will copy the memory dump files out so they can be examined.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

UPDATE/EDIT: I have also noticed that everytime I try to download something my computer will freeze. Even in Safe Mode.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Download the 2 apps on another system, copy in via USB.

Run the apps; copy the output out; attach to your next post.

Same w/ Speccy.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

My PC specs:

http://speccy.piriform.com/results/rQQKjYpIheIRzyUZvJSs3Ii


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

How long ago was Windows 7 x86 reinstall?

I see dozens of Windows Updates installed from 28 June -- the latest one < 24 hours ago.

Please provide the jcgriff2 BSOD app info.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> How long ago was Windows 7 x86 reinstall?
> 
> I see dozens of Windows Updates installed from 28 June -- the latest one < 24 hours ago.
> 
> ...


I reinstalled a few week ago. Somewhere in June.
And I downloaded the autorun and the File Collection app.
I'm now running it as an Admin and there it says "waiting for autoruns to complete". I'll come back to you when it's done :smile:


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

> MS Windows 7 Ultimate 32-bit
> Installation Date: 28 June 2011, 23:12


Did you install the chipset drivers for your computer after you first installed, followed by all the other drivers? These would normally come with the computer when you bought it.


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

TheGift73 said:


> Did you install the chipset drivers for your computer after you first installed, followed by all the other drivers? These would normally come with the computer when you bought it.


I believe I did. But like I said, when I got my computer I had no problems and I didn't change anything in it, Didn't upgrade it. But when the problems started, I formatted it but the problems kept going.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Sounding like it may be a hardware issue, but the mini dumps that jcgriff2 wants will definitely help as will the autoruns. The BSoD minidumps can be located at *C:\Windows\MEMORY.DMP* Zip then up and attach.


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

TheGift73 said:


> Hi TheFallen,
> 
> If you are able to can you download and install Autoruns and run it. Let it generate all the information (shouldn't take long) then go File>Save and save the AutoRuns.arn file to the desktop. Zip it (right click on the .arn file and select 'send to' and choose 'Compressed zipped folder) and attach it back. Basically want to have a look and see if we can figure out what may be interfering.
> 
> ...


I did what you said with the Autoruns. What do I have to do with the .zip file?
And about the second thing you suggested, I have to do that too?


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> How long ago was Windows 7 x86 reinstall?
> 
> I see dozens of Windows Updates installed from 28 June -- the latest one < 24 hours ago.
> 
> ...


Alright, it's done. What do I have to do now?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

> I did what you said with the Autoruns. What do I have to do with the .zip file?
> And about the second thing you suggested, I have to do that too?


No, ignore the second bit for now regarding _msconfig_. John and I posted at the same time.
With regards the zipped autoruns.arn file. Just attach it to your next post. To do this, click on the *Go Advanced* just under the window where you type your reply and you will see a section that says *Manage Attachments*. Click on that and in the pop up window, locate the file/s you wish (via *Choose File*) to attach and hit *upload*. Then when these are attached hit Reply.

Do the same for jcgriff2's


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

View attachment AutoRuns.zip


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Get rid of the Networking sidebar gadget!

Go to "Sidebar" tab in AutoRuns; un-check box.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Get rid of the Networking sidebar gadget!
> 
> Go to "Sidebar" tab in AutoRuns; un-check box.
> 
> ...


Didn't work, didn't help. Computer still freezing.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)

Driver Verifier needs to run 24 hours minimum or until it BSODs your system, whichever is less. Then . . .

Provide full system info - Blue Screen of Death (BSOD) Posting Instructions - Windows 7 & Vista

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> Run Driver Verifier - Driver Verifier - Windows 7 & Vista (BSOD-related)
> 
> ...


Can I run these in Safe Mode?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Just run the 2nd one - jcgriff2 BSOD app.


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi TheFallen,

In the .arn file I noticed that you have pando media booster installed and running at boot. It's a legal P2P add-on program (that is used only for this game, so no issue here) that would have come with a game you installed. The only trouble with this particular program is the fact that it seems to constantly seed updates from you to other users. This is a commonly used way of saving the company bandwidth when it comes to distributing patches/ updates; but it may also increase your upload bandwidth and internet usage. If you have an unlimited amount of bandwidth with your ISP and you are happy to do this, then keep the program. Personally, I'd remove it though and just download the updates when you require them.


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

TheGift73 said:


> Hi TheFallen,
> 
> In the .arn file I noticed that you have pando media booster installed and running at boot. It's a legal P2P add-on program (that is used only for this game, so no issue here) that would have come with a game you installed. The only trouble with this particular program is the fact that it seems to constantly seed updates from you to other users. This is a commonly used way of saving the company bandwidth when it comes to distributing patches/ updates; but it may also increase your upload bandwidth and internet usage. If you have an unlimited amount of bandwidth with your ISP and you are happy to do this, then keep the program. Personally, I'd remove it though and just download the updates when you require them.


I deleted Pando Media Booster and that didn't help. The computer still freezes.


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Help, anyone?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3341179/

It may yield clues.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

`


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> https://www.techsupportforum.com/posts/3341179/
> 
> It may yield clues.
> 
> ...


Didn't I already do that?


----------



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

No, you gave us the autoruns which is good, but the BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_.exe and perfmon is what is required.

The instructions on how to get them are here. I have attached a screen shot to show you.

Ignore 1a (autoruns, as you have given us that)

Click on the link in 1b (BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_.exe) which will automatically download his program. Right click on the downloaded program and choose 'Run as Administrator'. It will output the file that we require in 'Documents' Zip that up and attach.

Now we also need the perfmon report. Do: Start>type perfmon /report and you will see perfmon /report appear in the list. Click on that and it will start. It will want to run for 60 seconds to collect the data. When it's finished go File>Save As>and type My perfmon, (the default format will be HTML so leave that as it is) and then hit Save. Zip that up as well and attach.


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

TheGift73 said:


> No, you gave us the autoruns which is good, but the BSOD_Windows7_Vista_v2.64_jcgriff2_.exe and perfmon is what is required.
> 
> The instructions on how to get them are here. I have attached a screen shot to show you.
> 
> ...


Alright, I did the Windows 7 BSOD thing you told me to, I zipped it.
But, I can't do the perfmon /report. My PC freezes while doing it and I can't do it in Safe Mode because of an error code:

"An error occured while attempting to generate the report. The system cannot find the file specified."


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

There are 22,847 of these entries in Event Viewer logs -

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Event[1]:
  Log Name: System
  Source: atapi
  Date: 2011-07-15T22:34:09.511
  Event ID: 11
  Level: Error
  Description: 
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.[/FONT]
```
Not sure what role this plays re: freezing.

MSINFO32 shows 1 SATA HDD. Are there others?

What version ESET NOD32 are you running?

ESET v4.2.71.2 - url=http://www.eset.com/us/download

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> There are 22,847 of these entries in Event Viewer logs -
> 
> ...


My ESET Nod32 version is 5.0.84.0. Wait, so you know what is causing my computer to freeze? Why is it freezing?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

No, I don't know the reason for freezing.

ESET 5 is RC (beta version).

I don't know the IDE device those errors refer to -- or if it is causing the problem here, either.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

For the IDE errors . . Try reinstalling the Chipset driver. If that does not help, try replaceing the IDE cable and whatever is attached to it


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> For the IDE errors . . Try reinstalling the Chipset driver. If that does not help, try replaceing the IDE cable and whatever is attached to it


What is a Chipest driver? And how do I reinstall it?


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

jcgriff2 said:


> No, I don't know the reason for freezing.
> 
> ESET 5 is RC (beta version).
> 
> I don't know the IDE device those errors refer to -- or if it is causing the problem here, either.


So any suggestions? How to fix it, or what to do?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The Chipset driver tells the procerssor how to communicate to the other devices on the motherboard.

What Brand and model is this pc? IF a custom build, what brand and model is the Motherboard.

You will find the chipset driver on the manufacturers support site


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> The Chipset driver tells the procerssor how to communicate to the other devices on the motherboard.
> 
> What Brand and model is this pc? IF a custom build, what brand and model is the Motherboard.
> 
> You will find the chipset driver on the manufacturers support site


My computer says "Intel Pentium Dual Core". I hope that answers your question... if not, how do I check my brand and everything? 
I'm sorry for all the questions since I am not the best with computers. lol


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Is there a Brand Name on the front . . Dell . . HP . . Gateway??

Download and Run the Belarc Advisor . . it will tell you a lot about the pc.

Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Is there a Brand Name on the front . . Dell . . HP . . Gateway??
> 
> Download and Run the Belarc Advisor . . it will tell you a lot about the pc.
> 
> Belarc Advisor - Free Personal PC Audit


The brand name says "Intel".


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

That is not a brand name . . it's just telling you processor it has . . did you run Belarc?


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> That is not a brand name . . it's just telling you processor it has . . did you run Belarc?


Yes, I ran Belarc. It gave me a bunch of info about my computer. What do I have to do now?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Copy the top half of the report and paste it here . . *do not *include the bottom half . . it will have your instalaltion keys . .


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Copy the top half of the report and paste it here . . *do not *include the bottom half . . it will have your instalaltion keys . .


Operating System new – server roles System Model
Windows 7 Ultimate (build 7600)
Install Language: English (United States)
System Locale: Hebrew (Israel)
Installed: 28/06/2011 23:12:46 MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD MS-7528 1.0
Enclosure Type: Desktop
Processor a Main Circuit Board b
2.53 gigahertz Intel Pentium Dual-Core
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded Board: MICRO-STAR INTERNATIONAL CO.,LTD MS-7528 1.0
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. V1.2 07/03/2008
new USB Storage Use in past 30 Days (mouse over last used for details) new Hosted Virtual Machines (mouse over name for details)
Last Used
SanDisk Cruzer Blade, s/n 200528454113C720C3CE, rev 1.00	07/07/2011 00:10:45*
Nokia Nokia N95, s/n 356449014576465, rev 1.0	04/07/2011 15:09:01*
SONY "PSP" MS, s/n 51BFB0A8514EC01D, rev 1.00	04/07/2011 13:26:59*
* Possibly used again before the reboot following this time.
None discovered
Drives new – drive encryption Memory Modules c,d
500.10 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
415.50 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 ATA Device [Optical drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

Hitachi HDP725050GLA360 [Hard drive] (500.11 GB) -- drive 0, s/n GEA534RF33AL1A, rev GM4OA5CA, SMART Status: Healthy 2048 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory

Slot 'DIMM1' has 2048 MB
Slot 'DIMM2' is Empty
Local Drive Volumes new – volume encryption

c: (NTFS on drive 0)	105 MB	74 MB free 
d: (NTFS on drive 0) *	499.99 GB	415.43 GB free 

* Operating System is installed on d:
Network Drives
None discovered
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers
local user accounts	last logon
Amit 17/07/2011 23:24:07	(admin)
UpdatusUser 07/07/2011 11:53:04	
local system accounts
Administrator 14/07/2009 07:53:58	(admin)
Guest	never	
HomeGroupUser$	never	

Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account
None discovered
Controllers Display
Standard floppy disk controller
ATA Channel 0 [Controller] (2x)
ATA Channel 1 [Controller] (2x)
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) Ultra ATA Storage Controllers - 27DF
Intel(R) 82801GB/GR/GH (ICH7 Family) Serial ATA Storage Controller - 27C0 NVIDIA GeForce 9500 GT [Display adapter]
Bus Adapters Multimedia
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C8
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27C9
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CA
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB Universal Host Controller - 27CB
Intel(R) 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 Enhanced Host Controller - 27CC High Definition Audio Device
Virus Protection [Back to Top] Group Policies
ESET NOD32 Antivirus 5.0
None discovered
Communications new – connection speed & status Other Devices
Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
↓ Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Status: Cable unplugged
Dhcp Server: none responded
Physical Address: 00:21:85:30:9D:65
↑ RT73 USB Wireless LAN Card
primary Auto IP Address: 192.168.1.102 / 24
Gateway: 192.168.1.1
Dhcp Server: 192.168.1.1
Physical Address: 00:21:27:CB:B3:EB
Connection Speed: 48 Mbps
Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface

Networking Dns Servers: 192.117.235.236
62.219.186.7
HID-compliant consumer control device
HID-compliant device
USB Input Device (2x)
HID Keyboard Device
HID-compliant mouse
USB Composite Device
USB Root Hub (5x)

I posted this while using Safe Mode.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You should be able to find the drivers here:

MSI Global ? Download Center


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I noticed this:



> Drives new – drive encryption Memory Modules c,d
> 500.10 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
> 415.50 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space


Have you encrypted the drives the operating system is on??


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> I noticed this:
> 
> 
> 
> Have you encrypted the drives the operating system is on??


I don't know... How do I encrypt the drivers?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

You don't want to do that . . but the report seems to indicate they are. Do you have to enter a password to use them?


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> You don't want to do that . . but the report seems to indicate they are. Do you have to enter a password to use them?


I have no idea. So far, I didn't enter a password to enter anything other than sites which I log in to. So what do I have to do now?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

> HL-DT-ST DVDRAM GH22NS40 ATA Device [Optical drive]


This means the CD/DVD drive is on an IDE port . . if the Chipset driver does not cure the problem, try replaceing the IDE ribbon that is connected to the CD/DVD drive


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

TheFallen said:


> I have no idea. So far, I didn't enter a password to enter anything other than sites which I log in to. So what do I have to do now?


Download and install the chipset driver and see if the problem persists


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Download and install the chipset driver and see if the problem persists


Alright. So all I have to do is download? Where do I download it?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Old Rich said:


> You should be able to find the drivers here:
> 
> MSI Global ? Download Center


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

OK, I clicked on Live Update Online and it just says Loading. I downloaded the Live Update 5 and installed and it says Driver can't load. Maybe because I am in Safe Mode?


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Try clicking on the first one . . enter the motherboard number

MS-7528 1.0


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Try clicking on the first one . . enter the motherboard number
> 
> MS-7528 1.0


Click on the first one where? And I can't run the Live Update since it's freezing all the time..


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

The one above Live Update . . "Search by Keyword"


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> The one above Live Update . . "Search by Keyword"


I entered the motherboard number and it say no results...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

OK . . Try this:

Disconnect your CD/DVD drive and see if it will boot into normal mode.


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> OK . . Try this:
> 
> Disconnect your CD/DVD drive and see if it will boot into normal mode.


Are you talking about opening the computer and putting out my DVD drives? Or just deleting the drivers in the computer??


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Open it up and disconnect the IDE ribbon from the CD/DVD drive


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Open it up and disconnect the IDE ribbon from the CD/DVD drive


 I have no idea what IDE Ribbon is...
I just opened my computer and cleaned with a vaccum cleaner. BUNCH of dust. But, it didn't help... Computer still freezing.


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

Looks like this . . it connects the CD/DVD drive to the motherboard


----------



## TheFallen (Jul 7, 2011)

Old Rich said:


> Looks like this . . it connects the CD/DVD drive to the motherboard


 Alright, so all I have to do is discconnect ONLY the red cable next to the black and yellow cables, and start the computer without it?
Again, sorry for all the questions...


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

I would disconnect the flat grey one . . the one markded IDE connector


----------

